# Cloudy Water, Dead Fish, Please Help!



## morris14ccm (Jun 25, 2011)

So Wednesday afternoon I fed my fish, all were alive and everything seemed fine. I bought them on Friday and they have been fine in their 10 gallon tank since then. There were 6 fish. 3 guppies and 3 tetras. On Monday and Tuesday my ammonia level was at like .05ppm I believe, according to a plastic detector suction cupped in my tank. Before that it was nonexistent. I woke up on Wednesday and the level was down to less than .02 I believe. I found this strange because it differed from what i read about cycling, but i figured no ammonia was a good thing. On Mon. and Tues. the water was slightly cloudy, but on Wednesday it was clear again. I went out for about an hour and a half and then came home. When I got home 4 of the 6 fish were dead and the water was nearly opaque it was so cloudy and white. 

Any idea what could have possibly happened in this time?

Also, I took the 2 survivors out and have them in a 5 gallon take now with a couple other fish.

this is my kit:
Top Fin&#0174 10 Gallon Aquarium Starter Kit - 10 gallons and under - Aquariums - PetSmart

Other than that I have gravel, one live plant (mondo grass), one fake plant, and a medium size rock with holes in it, got it all at petsmart.



I added SafeStart to the tank when I set it up. A whole bottle that i bought. instructions said to use it all at once, but that it was enough for a 30 gal. 

5 gallon tank is not fully cycled yet so id like to get the fish out ASAP, but i dont know if i should dump all the water in my 10gal (its getting clearer now) and wash down the gravel and filter. I would like to keep the healthy bacteria so i dont have to start the cycle again if thats safe.

i have dechlorinator that i used when i first put the fish in but i hadnt done a water change. i was waiting until today. Any idea how this could have possibly happened in an hour and a half? Also, should i keep the water that is still in the 10gal? It's still cloudy. Do i need to wash the gravel, filter, and biowheel or no? Id like to keep the healthy bacteria, but it seems like the bacteria i have isnt very healthy.

i took about 35% of the water out. ammonia is at "safe", tank isn't as cloudy, but is still very cloudy. should i take the rest of the water out or leave how it is with a safe level ammonia, but cloudy tank. i think i should change it all because the fish died as soon as the cloud started while ammonia was at "safe."


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum.

What test kit are you using for ammonia and nitrite?
What water conditioner?

When was the tank initially set up?
What is the water temperature and pH?

Byron.


----------



## TwinDad (Mar 3, 2011)

You should invest in a test kit. That ammonia button isn't perfect but a warning.

I think you over dosed the quick start and it added too much bacteria to the tank and the rising ammonia started a bacteria bloom. I would drain as much water as you can and replace it. 

You said you added the fish on Friday and have not done a water change yet? (so more than a week?)

I don't think Mondo grass is a true aquatic plant. If you have access to a petco they usually have a tank full of plants in a pot. They have swords, anubas, and a few others that are true aquatic. Do not byy a aquatic combo, they are house plants and will rot.


----------



## morris14ccm (Jun 25, 2011)

Byron said:


> Welcome to Tropical Fish Keeping forum.
> 
> What test kit are you using for ammonia and nitrite?
> What water conditioner?
> ...


ammonia: some suction cup plastic tester
water conditioner: SafeStart
Temp:78-80 F
Set Up: Night of 6/17




TwinDad said:


> You should invest in a test kit. That ammonia button isn't perfect but a warning.
> 
> I think you over dosed the quick start and it added too much bacteria to the tank and the rising ammonia started a bacteria bloom. I would drain as much water as you can and replace it.
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing about adding too much of the water conditioner. I guess I'll drain all of it and then refill. Yes, I added fish Friday night, but after the bloom i took the 2 surviving fish out. This was on Wednesday. Yes, i know what you mean by the tank of plants at Petco, the mondo grass was in it, but ill look at your recommendations and try them out.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

First, SafeStart is not a water conditioner, it is a bacterial supplement intended to "seed" the tank with nitrifying bacteria. You need a water conditioner to use with each water change, one that will detoxify chlorine, chloramine (if in the tap water), etc. At the beginning of a new tank, one that also detoxifies ammonia and nitrite would be advisable. Prime does this, as does Ultimate.

Using the entire bacterial supplement (SafeStart) may have done this, that is a lot of stuff going in at once. That is one of two such products that I do endorse, but even so, only at the dose on the label. This could be the cloudiness issue.

I'm not familiar with the ammonia gadget, and i do recommend API test kits; they have a Master that includes ammonia, nitrite, nitrate and pH, well worth the investment.

Six fish added to a new 10g is a heavy load on the tank even with bacterial seeding. A complete water change with a good water conditioner, one fish, recommended amount of SafeStart, and you should be OK getting the tank on track. Wait several days before adding another fish, and so forth. I would start with the guppy. Tetra should be in groups of 6, 5 can work, but that is too many to start.

Byron.


----------



## morris14ccm (Jun 25, 2011)

Byron said:


> First, SafeStart is not a water conditioner, it is a bacterial supplement intended to "seed" the tank with nitrifying bacteria. You need a water conditioner to use with each water change, one that will detoxify chlorine, chloramine (if in the tap water), etc. At the beginning of a new tank, one that also detoxifies ammonia and nitrite would be advisable. Prime does this, as does Ultimate.
> 
> Using the entire bacterial supplement (SafeStart) may have done this, that is a lot of stuff going in at once. That is one of two such products that I do endorse, but even so, only at the dose on the label. This could be the cloudiness issue.
> 
> ...


well i also used a packed of starting chemicals that came with it, as well as API Stress Coat, which claims to be a "Tap Water Conditioner".


----------

